# depronto / de pronto



## emh19

I have a Colombian friend who insists that depronto is a word (meaning maybe) and that "de pronto" as a two word phrase doesn't exist.  I've looked in lots of online dictionaries (including Diccionario de la Real Academia de la Lengua) and can find no reference to depronto as a single word.  No matter what source I show her, she continues to insist that she's right and that all Colombians use it as a single word.  

Can anyone clarify this for me?  Thanks!


----------



## Aidanriley

No, it isn't.
(The RAE carries more weight than the users on this forum by the way ).
See #3

*de pronto.*
*1. *loc. adv. Apresuradamente, sin reflexión.
*2. *loc. adv. *de repente* (‖ súbitamente, sin preparación).
*3. *loc. adv._ Col._ *posiblemente.*

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=pronto


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Depronto no existe.
De pronto, sí.
Tell your friend she is wrong, 100%.

Ahora bien, la gente poco acostumbrada a leer y escribir (analfabeta funcional, que se llama) así lo pronuncia, sin saber que son dos palabras.


----------



## chileno

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Depronto no existe.
> De pronto, sí.
> Tell your friend she is wrong, 100%.
> 
> Ahora bien, la gente poco acostumbrada a leer y escribir (analfabeta funcional, que se llama) así lo pronuncia, sin saber que son dos palabras.



No. Lo que pasa que esta persona es colombiana y ellos tienen a hablar rápido. 

En Chile tendemos a decir que "son lásocho de la noche" ...


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

chileno said:


> No. Lo que pasa que esta persona es colombiana y ellos tienden a hablar rápido.  ¡Ajá!
> 
> En Chile tendemos a decir que "son lásocho de la noche" ...


 
Sípero deahí adecir que depronto existe puesno. 

¿Mesplico omentiendes aestas horas delanoche?


----------



## Neo1961

chileno said:


> No. Lo que pasa que esta persona es colombiana y ellos tienden a hablar rápido.
> 
> En Chile tendemos a decir que "son lásocho de la noche" ...


 
No creo que consista en la forma de hablar, más bien se trata de ignorancia y de terquedad.


----------



## emh19

Thanks for the responses!  I'm sure that illiteracy is a factor in why a lot of Colombians may not know the proper spelling.  I'm just surprised about my friend.  She has a university education from Colombia, a graduate degree from the US, and is heading to Australia for her Ph.D.  So she's pretty smart.  At this point, I think she's just not willing to admit/accept that she's been wrong all these years.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

emh19 said:


> Thanks for the responses! I'm sure that illiteracy is a factor in why a lot of Colombians and Mexicans, and so on... may not know the proper spelling. I'm just surprised about my friend. She has a university education from Colombia, a graduate degree from the US, and is heading to Australia for her Ph.D. So she's pretty smart. At this point, I think she's just not willing to admit/accept that she's been wrong all these years.


 
Well, I think she has a problem.
Calm her down, and show her this thread!


----------



## Moritzchen

Yes, that _depronto_ comes with its friends _derrepente_ and_ osea_.


----------



## chileno

emh19 said:


> Thanks for the responses!  I'm sure that illiteracy is a factor in why a lot of Colombians may not know the proper spelling.  I'm just surprised about my friend.  She has a university education from Colombia, a graduate degree from the US, and is heading to Australia for her Ph.D.  So she's pretty smart.  At this point, I think she's just not willing to admit/accept that she's been wrong all these years.



That happens in both languages as you can attest by the answers given. And intelligence is not a factor, she's just being stubborn .

And then there is dyslexia.

I once wrote a quick note where I wrote mistakingly "who's" instead of "whose". I knew the difference then, but still I wrote it wrong... I was laughed at for a whole week.


----------



## emh19

chileno said:


> That happens in both languages as you can attest by the answers given. And intelligence is not a factor, she's just being stubborn .
> 
> And then there is dyslexia.
> 
> I once wrote a quick note where I wrote mistakingly "who's" instead of "whose". I knew the difference then, but still I wrote it wrong... I was laughed at for a whole week.



Yeah, I'm sure she's being stubborn.  I'm pretty sure she hasn't even looked at any of the links I've sent her.  Of course, it can't be easy to have a foreigner tell you that you don't know your own language.

Anyway, I decided to completely close the loop on this today by asking by Spanish professor (in Colombia).  Imagine my surprise when he said it's one word. I challenged him and he said he'd look into it. He seemed intrigued by the issue.

I have no doubt the correct answer is "de pronto".  I did an online search of El Tiempo (one of the major Colombian newspapers) and found over 50,000 uses of "de pronto" since 1980.  Meanwhile, there were only 60 uses of depronto as a single word during that time period.  And yet, I've managed to find two well educated Colombians who think that depronto is a single word.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

chileno said:


> No. Lo que pasa que esta persona es colombiana y ellos tienen a hablar rápido.
> 
> En Chile tendemos a decir que "son lásocho de la noche" ...


 ¡Qué curioso! en Cartagena (España) mucha gente también lo dice.

Saludos


----------



## chuletamalcocida

depronto as a single word DOES NOT EXIST!


----------



## chileno

emh19 said:


> Yeah, I'm sure she's being stubborn.  I'm pretty sure she hasn't even looked at any of the links I've sent her.  Of course, it can't be easy to have a foreigner tell you that you don't know your own language.
> 
> Anyway, I decided to completely close the loop on this today by asking by Spanish professor (in Colombia).  Imagine my surprise when he said it's one word. I challenged him and he said he'd look into it. He seemed intrigued by the issue.
> 
> I have no doubt the correct answer is "de pronto".  I did an online search of El Tiempo (one of the major Colombian newspapers) and found over 50,000 uses of "de pronto" since 1980.  Meanwhile, there were only 60 uses of depronto as a single word during that time period.  And yet, I've managed to find two well educated Colombians who think that depronto is a single word.



And most likely more educated people will show up and tell you also that it is one word, but that's because they stopped thinking about it a long time ago, and for them it alright in their head... and then it is hard to just obliterate a "knowledge" through usage of years, (aka habit, and a bad one at that) 




PACOALADROQUE said:


> ¡Qué curioso! en Cartagena (España) mucha gente también lo dice.
> o
> Saludos



Seguro que sí. No lo dudaría ni por un momento.


----------



## colombo-aussie

Just because she is Colombian doesn't mean that everyone else doesn't make the same mistake.


----------



## Mauro_Leo

just like these meanings: "maybe" and "may be"... difference is in Spanish there is only one version "de pronto"


----------



## gotoba

Soy colombiano y gracias a la educacion universitaria soy mas consciente de los errores que se cometen a diario en el uso del español , como lo es depronto, paonde (para donde) enserio, desaciao (desaseado), sin embargo esto mismo se da en cualquier otro idioma, la gente es la que decide como funciona el lenguaje no los libros


----------



## Canela Mad

I am Colombian and I have never considered "depronto" one word. Spoken language has not the same parameters of correctnes than written language. Sadly, universitary education does not make you less stuborn, humble or willing to accept your mistakes.


----------



## gotoba

Well I wrote that because what I'm studying deals with language usage (somewhat) and that's why I'm little bit more aware than common people, but of course I can't help the wrong usage that this people make of language (did that sound weird ? )


----------



## Canela Mad

gotoba said:


> Well I wrote that because what I'm studying deals with language usage (somewhat) and that's why I'm little bit more aware than common people, but of course I can't help the wrong usage that this people make of language (did that sound weird ? )


 

No, what I meant is that many educated people is not willing to recognize mistakes even confronted with proofs (in relation with the Colombian person mentioned in the origuinal question).

Have a nice day.


----------



## gotoba

Ah ok, thanks for clearing that out, you too have a nice day


----------



## chileno

colombo-aussie said:


> Just because she is Colombian doesn't mean that everyone else doesn't makes the same mistake.



If that's what you meant, I agree with you 1000000%


----------



## Filimer

No es un error pronunciar /deprónto/, /lasócho/ o /derrepénte/. Es la manera normal de pronunciar las palabras átonas.

Recomiendo leer el artículo correspondiente del DPD: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?origen=RAE&lema=acento
Palabras inacentuadas o átonas. Algunas palabras carecen de sílaba  tónica, por lo que se unen, a efectos de pronunciación, a la palabra  tónica que las sigue o a la que las precede, formando con ella un grupo  acentual. Estas voces que carecen de independencia fónica se denominan  «palabras clíticas» o «clíticos»; si se agrupan con la palabra tónica  siguiente, se llaman «proclíticos»: _en mi casa_ [enmikása] (la preposición y el posesivo, que son átonos, son aquí palabras proclíticas)​


----------



## pedroabp5

Al menos en Colombia, "de pronto" tiene dos significados:

de pronto = de repente (suddenly) -> "Estábamos allí y de pronto empezó a llover"

depronto = puede ser (maybe) -> "Depronto voy a la fiesta"

Tal vez no exista en el diccionario de la RAE como una sola palabra, pero el idioma lo hace el pueblo y esta expresión es muy usada. Obviamente, NUNCA se debe utilizar en un texto formal (you should NEVER use it when drawing up a formal document).


----------



## Justham

emh19 said:


> Thanks for the responses! I'm sure that illiteracy is a factor in why a lot of Colombians may not know the proper spelling. I'm just surprised about my friend. She has a university education from Colombia, a graduate degree from the US, and is heading to Australia for her Ph.D. So she's pretty smart. At this point, I think she's just not willing to admit/accept that she's been wrong all these years.


 
Sounds like "a whole nother" problem.


----------



## Justham

pedroabp5 said:


> Al menos en Colombia, "de pronto" tiene dos significados:
> 
> de pronto = de repente (suddenly) -> "Estábamos allí y de pronto empezó a llover"
> 
> depronto = puede ser (maybe) -> "Depronto voy a la fiesta"
> 
> Tal vez no exista en el diccionario de la RAE como una sola palabra, pero el idioma lo hace el pueblo y esta expresión es muy usada. Obviamente, NUNCA se debe utilizar en un texto formal (you should NEVER use it when drawing up a formal document).


 
Sospecho que se tratan más bien de dos matices de la misma frase.  En otros lados, se usa "de repente" exactamente como tú dices que se usa "depronto" ("De repente _vaya _[a la fiesta]) pero aun así no es "derepente".  Igual que no es "talvez" ni "aveces".


----------



## Moritzchen

Así es. Sigue siendo "de pronto":
*de pronto.*
*1. *loc. adv. Apresuradamente, sin reflexión.
*2. *loc. adv. *de repente* (‖ súbitamente, sin preparación).
*3. *loc. adv._ Col._ *posiblemente.* 
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## JMMX

emh19 said:


> Yeah, I'm sure she's being stubborn.
> 
> I did an online search of El Tiempo (one of the major Colombian newspapers) and found over 50,000 uses of "de pronto" since 1980.  Meanwhile, there were only 60 uses of depronto as a single word during that time period.  And yet, I've managed to find two well educated Colombians who think that depronto is a single word.



Interesting. If so many people believe it is one word, than she is not "just being stubborn!"

Let's face it, languages change. They also have regionalisms.   If you look at dictionaries, new words are entered all the time. (I remember hearing an interesting NPR report on the topic.) INTERESTINGLY... one of the tests for new words is the appearance in newspapers. Therefore, it seems to me, it does not matter that El Tiempo had 50,000 of "de pronto" It is much more significant that they had 60 uses of "depronto" (which all my Colombian friends use frequently). 

So I would suggest that ...
Cuando ha pasado un poco el tiempo, de pronto "depronto" estare entrada en los diccionarios.   

In any case, I DO suggest that it be entered here in WordReference as a Colombiaism, for poor gringos like me who need to find it.

As they say in Andalucia (tho I am sure it is in no dictionary) Ten cuidaaoo!


----------



## CarlitosCorazon

"Depronto" quiere fastidarte la colombianita.


----------



## Mai Li

Pero.. Claro que se dice..
Cuando hablas, no vas a decir: "de" (respiro) "pronto". Lo dices seguido, como todo. Pero eso no significa que la palabra se escriba junta, ¡ni que exista..! 

Lo que me sorprende, es cómo una chica con tantos estudios, puede ser tan "terca" (¡con perdón por la expresión! no pretendo ofender). ¡¡Con lo bonito que es aprender de los errores!!!


----------



## casnys

emh19 said:


> I have a Colombian friend who insists that depronto is a word (meaning maybe) and that "de pronto" as a two word phrase doesn't exist.  I've looked in lots of online dictionaries (including Diccionario de la Real Academia de la Lengua) and can find no reference to depronto as a single word.  No matter what source I show her, she continues to insist that she's right and that all Colombians use it as a single word.
> 
> Can anyone clarify this for me?  Thanks!



deprónto is indeed used as: "Maybe" in Colombia. De pronto is also used, but meaning:"all of a sudden".


----------



## CarlitosCorazon

casnys said:


> deprónto is indeed used as: "Maybe" in Colombia. De pronto is also used, but meaning:"all of a sudden".


 Si existiese, que lo dudo, no tendría tilde en la o.


----------



## casnys

"que lo dudo"???? I was just trying to help you. My friend works at Colomboa Americano in Cali, Colombia and he helped me.


----------



## CarlitosCorazon

casnys said:


> "que lo dudo"???? I was just trying to help you. My friend works at Colomboa Americano in Cali, Colombia and he helped me.


 Tú has escrito deprónto con tilde en la primera o y lo que te he querido señalar es que una palabra grave terminada en vocal no lleva tilde (exista o no exista)


----------



## JMMX

gotoba said:


> Soy colombiano y gracias a la educacion universitaria soy mas consciente de los errores que se cometen a diario en el uso del español , como lo es depronto, paonde (para donde) enserio, desaciao (desaseado), sin embargo esto mismo se da en cualquier otro idioma, la gente es la que decide como funciona el lenguaje no los libros



Bien dicho!


----------



## Zaynty

I'm Colombian too and actually this is not about education, even the president has used "Depronto" as a single word. It has been setted as a one word time expression due cultural interactions where the accent played a fundamental role. Maybe that's why even when your friend has a Phd, she's still thinking she's right. "Depronto" works as a Colombianism which means "Maybe or Possibly" despite of "De pronto"  meaning, "Suddenly".
,
*de pronto.*
*1. *loc. adv. Apresuradamente, sin reflexión.
*2. *loc. adv. *de repente* (‖ súbitamente, sin preparación).
_*3. *loc. adv. Col. *posiblemente.*_


----------



## Tomsurfista

I have been traveling to Colombia for ten years now, and own a house there and stay for the winters.  I have known of "depronto" as a single word almost from the start.  No doubt about it and it means "maybe" or "possibly" (or "probably," or that may have been my early understanding and incorrect.)  Anyway, it is used and so is a word in Colombia.  I am surprised so many here responding in the negative, and regardless of having a better grasp of the language than I do, obviously are not familiar with life in Colombia.  Well, at least in some of the more rural areas.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Mai Li said:


> Cuando hablas, no vas a decir: "de" (respiro) "pronto".


Pero tampoco hacen la pronunciación como en otros países. Los colombianos lo pronuncian como una palabra, en el sentido de que no alargan la "ene" (N) como se esperaría al hablar pausadamentre, sino que la acortan incluso cuando hablan pausadamente, parecido a como se pronuncia la ene en  "imprenta".


----------



## Isabel Sewell

emh19 said:


> Thanks for the responses!  I'm sure that illiteracy is a factor in why a lot of Colombians may not know the proper spelling.  I'm just surprised about my friend.  She has a university education from Colombia, a graduate degree from the US, and is heading to Australia for her Ph.D.  So she's pretty smart.  At this point, I think she's just not willing to admit/accept that she's been wrong all these years.



Colombians are educated people, for the most part. Their schools (elementary to university) are grueling.

IF, she is verbally saying DEPRONTO, while chatting, it may be an acceptable slurring in the country or her town of origin. It can also be a sign of stroke (derrame cerebral).

IF, she is verbally saying that "de pronto" is spelled as one word; may be she is unwilling to accept the documented spellin. Maybe she would benefit from medical examination. Or maybe she could be pulling your chain 

IF, she is spelling DEPRONTO, when she writes; such mistake could definitely be detrimental. It could cost her an job interview or an actual job. Dislexic people can accomplish fruitful work when employers are aware of the need for accommodation.


----------



## yazmin_beya

emh19 said:


> I have a Colombian friend who insists that depronto is a word (meaning maybe) and that "de pronto" as a two word phrase doesn't exist.  I've looked in lots of online dictionaries (including Diccionario de la Real Academia de la Lengua) and can find no reference to depronto as a single word.  No matter what source I show her, she continues to insist that she's right and that all Colombians use it as a single word.
> 
> Can anyone clarify this for me?  Thanks!


Lo unico que se me ocurre en este momento es, * Maybe, could be, or we'll see, o let me look into it. *Dependeiendo del contexto. Saludos



Zaynty said:


> I'm Colombian too and actually this is not about education, even the president has used "Depronto" as a single word. It has been setted as a one word time expression due cultural interactions where the accent played a fundamental role. Maybe that's why even when your friend has a Phd, she's still thinking she's right. "Depronto" works as a Colombianism which means "Maybe or Possibly" despite of "De pronto"  meaning, "Suddenly".
> ,
> *de pronto.
> 1. *loc. adv. Apresuradamente, sin reflexión.
> *2. *loc. adv. *de repente* (‖ súbitamente, sin preparación).
> _*3. *loc. adv. Col. *posiblemente.*_


Good job


----------



## Tomsurfista

casnys said:


> deprónto is indeed used as: "Maybe" in Colombia. De pronto is also used, but meaning:"all of a sudden".



Yes, and please note that this person has at least lived in Colombia and obviously knows what he is talking about.



Isabel Sewell said:


> IF, she is verbally saying DEPRONTO, while chatting, it may be an acceptable slurring in the country or her town of origin. It can also be a sign of stroke (derrame cerebral).



This once again represents an OPINION of someone that lives in Florida, and there is not one indication that she has ever traveled to or lived in Colombia, which is on another continent!!  Then there is a medical diagnosis of a stroke?  Perhaps "Maybe she would benefit from medical examination," is advice best taken by the one giving it?

How do these multiple "authorities" try to justify their "expertise," which is obviously nonexistent?  I have lived there and will again be down there in a matter of days.  I have had it explained to me by someone who is a teacher there that it is indeed ONE WORD!!!  And the meaning is as mentioned by emh19's friend.  Is it still  necessary for people that have never even stepped foot in Colombia to try and tell the rest of the world that they have no such word??!!!  The stubbornness that many have mentioned here has been misdirected towards emh19's friend.  Instead the stubbornness exists on the part of those that insist it is not a word in Colombia.


----------



## Isabel Sewell

Tomsurfista said:


> Yes, and please note that this person has at least lived in Colombia and obviously knows what he is talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> This once again represents an OPINION of someone that lives in Florida, and there is not one indication that she has ever traveled to or lived in Colombia, which is on another continent!!  Then there is a medical diagnosis of a stroke?  Perhaps "Maybe she would benefit from medical examination," is advice best taken by the one giving it?
> 
> How do these multiple "authorities" try to justify their "expertise," which is obviously nonexistent?  I have lived there and will again be down there in a matter of days.  I have had it explained to me by someone who is a teacher there that it is indeed ONE WORD!!!  And the meaning is as mentioned by emh19's friend.  Is it still  necessary for people that have never even stepped foot in Colombia to try and tell the rest of the world that they have no such word??!!!  The stubbornness that many have mentioned here has been misdirected towards emh19's friend.  Instead the stubbornness exists on the part of those that insist it is not a word in Colombia.



De donde sacas "there is not one indication that she has ever traveled or lived in Colombia? I have done both. I grew up in Venezuela and lived in Colombia, as well. And I travel to Southamerica, for business.

De dónde sacas "maybe...is advise best taken by the one giving it"? I am a healthy person.

De dónde sacas "try to justify their expertise...which is nonexistent? I am informed about slurring due to strokes. It happens even in young people.

How does "the explanation of a Colombian teacher" trump documented writing rules? It does not. De pronto son dos palabras separadas. He escuchado a muchos colombianos pronunciar muchas frases de forma arrastrada (slurred), pero jamás he leído un escrito donde se use DEPRONTO. Ahora, si tú puedes proveer un enlace -de un documento- donde se halla escrito DEPRONTO en Colombia ó en cualquier país, por favor hazlo. Me interesa verlo.

Nothing about my post regards "stubbornness". I simply offered some suggestions.

emh19's suggested that Colombian illiteracy may be the cause for her friend train of thought about --- to DEPRONTO or not to DEPRONTO. So, I suggested that Colombians are for the most part educated (because that is what I happen to know).


----------



## Tomsurfista

Isabel Sewell said:


> De dónde sacas "maybe...is advise best taken by the one giving it"? I am a healthy person.



And what is it about emh19's friend that would indicate she is unhealthy? If she were asked I am sure she would respond that she is also "a healthy person," and perhaps would suggest that anyone making a suggestion for a medical exam are themselves in need of one.



Isabel Sewell said:


> De dónde sacas "try to justify their expertise...which is nonexistent? I am informed about slurring due to strokes.


So you are insinuating that emh19 would be unaware of his friend's medical condition in relation to her ability to speak?  Seems absurd at the very least.  And of course we are talking about a term that has a different meaning from that of the two words written or spoken separately, so the context itself would eliminate this explanation you present.



Isabel Sewell said:


> How does "the explanation of a Colombian teacher" trump documented writing rules? It does not. De pronto son dos palabras separadas.


First of all we are not talking specifically about "writing," and second, it has already been established by others here that even the newspapers in Colombia have used the term "depronto," and so it has been in use in Colombia in "writing."  Furthermore, others that have lived in Colombia have established that it is a term that is commonly used there, myself included.  Why you would continue to claim that it is not a word since it has been cited in numerous ways to be one, is beyond me.  But I suppose you will simply wait until one of the reference books you accept as the ultimate authority decides to add it to one of their forthcoming editions.  Or are all the reference books that you consult never going to publish a more up to date edition?  I suppose that is a possibility, and if so, you will never have to concede that you are wrong.

As far as your living in Colombia is concerned, all I can say is that if you have done so and not come across the use of it as originally explained here, your living there must have been very sheltered and parochial.


----------



## Isabel Sewell

Tomsurfista said:


> And what is it about emh19's friend that would indicate she is unhealthy? If she were asked I am sure she would respond that she is also "a healthy person," and perhaps would suggest that anyone making a suggestion for a medical exam are themselves in need of one.
> 
> 
> So you are insinuating that emh19 would be unaware of his friend's medical condition in relation to her ability to speak?  Seems absurd at the very least.  And of course we are talking about a term that has a different meaning from that of the two words written or spoken separately, so the context itself would eliminate this explanation you present.
> 
> 
> First of all we are not talking specifically about "writing," and second, it has already been established by others here that even the newspapers in Colombia have used the term "depronto," and so it has been in use in Colombia in "writing."  Furthermore, others that have lived in Colombia have established that it is a term that is commonly used there, myself included.  Why you would continue to claim that it is not a word since it has been cited in numerous ways to be one, is beyond me.  But I suppose you will simply wait until one of the reference books you accept as the ultimate authority decides to add it to one of their forthcoming editions.  Or are all the reference books that you consult never going to publish a more up to date edition?  I suppose that is a possibility, and if so, you will never have to concede that you are wrong.
> 
> As far as your living in Colombia is concerned, all I can say is that if you have done so and not come across the use of it as originally explained here, your living there must have been very sheltered and parochial.


I never said she is unhealthy.


----------



## jilar

Mi teoría es que "depronto", 1 palabra (significando probablemente, quizá) puede existir en Colombia, partiendo de "de pronto", 2 palabras, igual que existe "maybe" (1) en inglés partiendo de "may be"(2).
Es una evolución en el idioma escrito, como ha habido y habrá a lo largo del tiempo.

Y no es rara esta evolución, así existe, por ej. "demás" partiendo de "de más".

Los demás (el resto) = Los que están de más.

Otro ejemplo con dos palabras que tienen el mismo significado:
Aposta / a posta (dualidad actual del castellano)
Aposta o a posta - Estandarte

Adrede (castellanizado en una palabra cuando en latín eran dos)
ADREDE


Evolución propia al formar adverbios.

El dilema no es si existe o no, sino si queremos o no evolucionar (en este caso nuestra lengua).


----------



## swift

jilar said:


> Evolución propia al formar adverbios.


 La soldadura de los sintagmas preposicionales y adverbiales forma parte del derrotero natural del léxico de nuestra lengua. Es normal que las personas oigan y digan _/de·'pron·to/_ como una sola palabra: el fenómeno fonético se llama *sirrema*. Doña @duvija nos lo puede explicar con pelos y señales.


----------



## Amapolas

jilar said:


> Mi teoría es que "depronto", 1 palabra (significando probablemente, quizá) puede existir en Colombia, partiendo de "de pronto", 2 palabras, igual que existe "maybe" (1) en inglés partiendo de "may be"(2).
> Es una evolución en el idioma escrito, como ha habido y habrá a lo largo del tiempo.
> 
> Y no es rara esta evolución, así existe, por ej. "demás" partiendo de "de más".
> 
> Los demás (el resto) = Los que están de más.
> 
> Otro ejemplo con dos palabras que tienen el mismo significado:
> Aposta / a posta (dualidad actual del castellano)
> Aposta o a posta - Estandarte
> 
> Adrede (castellanizado en una palabra cuando en latín eran dos)
> ADREDE
> 
> Evolución propia al formar adverbios.
> 
> El dilema no es si existe o no, sino si queremos o no evolucionar (en este caso nuestra lengua).


¡Excelente!


----------



## Tato Quintero

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Depronto no existe.
> De pronto, sí.
> Dile a tu amiga que está equivocada, 100%.
> 
> Ahora bien, la gente poco acostumbrada a leer y escribir (analfabeta funcional, que se llama) así lo pronuncia, sin saber que son dos palabras.


Consulta en la página de la RAE.
pronto, pronta | Diccionario de la lengua española

de pronto:

1. loc. adv.Apresuradamente, pecado reflexión.

2. loc. adv. de repente (‖súbitamente, pecado preparación)

3. loc. adv. Col.  posiblemente.

No es que esté equivoca. Aquí en Colombia le damos ese significado.


----------



## nelliot53

Por acá también usamos la frase *de pronto* para indicar el dinero que adelantamos inicialmente en la compra de un artículo a plazos.  Lo que en inglés diríamos "downpayment".

Por ejemplo, si vas a comprar un automóvil a plazos el vendedor te pregunta cuánto vas a dar *de pronto*.

Creo que viene de esta instancia que da la RAE (mis negrillas):


por de, o el, o lo, pronto

1. locs. advs. *De primera intención*, interinamente, en el entretanto, provisionalmente.


----------

